# deleted thread



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

why was my thread deleted did nothing wrong?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What was it about?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

this...... I got a New to me Sig Sauer p226 made in W. germany. My gun i have been waiting for ever... Now utill this is all over with i will not say what store at this time. but long story short i was given an order by SRCSO
to tun the gun in, I did, the detective showed me the paper work and the model number is not a match . now on the phone with ATF agent Angel casanova and they say the SO should have not taken the gun from me becouse of this. the gun was stolen in 97 recovered and sent to SIG in 2004 and resold in TX in 2006 then to me in 2012. WTF why me and any imput


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> this...... I got a New to me Sig Sauer p226 made in W. germany. My gun i have been waiting for ever... Now utill this is all over with i will not say what store at this time. but long story short i was given an order by SRCSO
> to tun the gun in, I did, the detective showed me the paper work and the model number is not a match . now on the phone with ATF agent Angel casanova and they say the SO should have not taken the gun from me becouse of this. the gun was stolen in 97 recovered and sent to SIG in 2004 and resold in TX in 2006 then to me in 2012. WTF why me and any imput


i think since its a ongoing investigation....


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i think they got the same threat from the detective.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

This one is probably going to come up missing too


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats crazy. I read your thread yesterday. I hope you get it back and can look back at this and laugh. But , man, what a pain the a$$. I would think maybe they took it down due to the fact that the mods are mostly LEOs and are probably buddies with the SRCSO detective. It is an on going investigation. It is messed up that they are treating you like you are guilty of something. I can relate to that feeling. Been there twice ( not with a stolen gun, but as a witness. What horrible experiences). But, I also understand that the LEOs have a sometimes stressfull job and do put their lives in jepordy at times. But, I will never be a witness to anything, so long as I can plead the 5th. O*D*W


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

should be going after the gun shop that sold it to you....they have more responsibilities then you do for a legal transaction....and should be giving you your money back till this is resolved....I would find another for sale after a refund

http://www.armslist.com/classifieds/search?location=usa&category=all&search=Sig+Sauer+p226

I have the up most respect for law enforcement people....but....threats should not be made...if they are going to arrest you..... then do so....but to use that,(threat) to try and get there way....NO

sorry who ever you are detective ????


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have lots of respect for LEO's they have a difficult job and it is a thankless one. if had called me and said hey thanks for the info no just relax and let me do my thing to straighten this out i would haave been ok. but to tell me if i file a compaint and dont take my post down i would be arrested and other things is uncalled for. and i am not going t show all my cards but there is proof of the threats. and if the mod would please pm me or post here why my thread was deleted i would like that very much.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

UPDATE >>>> Got my Gun back...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Thats crazy. I read your thread yesterday. I hope you get it back and can look back at this and laugh. But , man, what a pain the a$$. I would think maybe they took it down due to the fact that the mods are mostly LEOs and are probably buddies with the SRCSO detective. It is an on going investigation. It is messed up that they are treating you like you are guilty of something. I can relate to that feeling. Been there twice ( not with a stolen gun, but as a witness. What horrible experiences). But, I also understand that the LEOs have a sometimes stressfull job and do put their lives in jepordy at times. But, I will never be a witness to anything, so long as I can plead the 5th. O*D*W


Facts: A couple mods are LEO's , not most and we are not friends with the officer referred to.A non LEO mod removed the thread. Witnesses don't need to plead the fifth, unless they would self incriminate, therefore becoming a suspect.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Facts: A couple mods are LEO's , not most and we are not friends with the officer referred to.A non LEO mod removed the thread. Witnesses don't need to plead the fifth, unless they would self incriminate, therefore becoming a suspect.


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: LOL., :thumbdown: ( Is this better?)


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> UPDATE >>>> Got my Gun back...


Glad to hear that... I figured they would steel it from you and keep it.


----------

